# LET ME SEE YOUR MOHAWK



## N2TORTS (Apr 20, 2011)

Sally was just wondering .............
















" oh yea " .................

JD~


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 20, 2011)

Sally has an awesome mohawk....


----------



## Mao Senpai (Apr 20, 2011)

Can she dance.... like the I whip my hair back and fourth one...


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 20, 2011)

Mao Senpai said:


> Can she dance.... like the I whip my hair back and fourth one...



You betcha ......! Too funny ... I have a friend who sings that to her all the time!  ....and she dances her to' to' off!


JD~


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 21, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Isa (Apr 21, 2011)

LOL Awww Sally is a gorgeous lady! Be sure to tell her she has the best mohawk!
Sally if you are reading this post, YOU ROCK GIRL


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 21, 2011)

That is awesome!!! I was also going to ask if she can whip her hair back and forth


----------



## Laura (Apr 21, 2011)

here is My Mohawk... 
Its jasper.. a sulfer crested cockatoo.. 
[/b]

bad picture.. for those on facebook.. I have a video of her with a friend of mine..


----------



## Nay (Apr 21, 2011)

Well if we're showing off our cockatoos....Here's Mavey watching a moose video.. Aren't birds so cool??


----------



## Mao Senpai (Apr 21, 2011)

Nay said:


> Well if we're showing off our cockatoos....Here's Mavey watching a moose video.. Aren't birds so cool??



Haha thats too cute!


----------



## Isa (Apr 21, 2011)

I love cockatoos


----------



## Jacob (Apr 21, 2011)

dopeee!


----------

